# Flat roughing gouge



## Phil Hansen (Nov 24, 2010)

I am getting into pen making and am reading Dick Sing's book.
He mentions using a 'very flat 3/4 inch roughing gouge".
I know what a roughing gouge is but what does the 'very flat' mean?
Having trouble visualizing this. Any help appreciated.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## penhead (Nov 24, 2010)

Thought it probably had to do with the 'grind' of the gouge...
so google found an interesting tool page...under the heading 'NWT-13  2 inch Heavy Roughing Gouge'...

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/northwoodturningtools.htm


----------



## lorbay (Nov 24, 2010)

Also known as a continental gouge, they are very shallow.

Lin.


----------



## aplpickr (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 3/4" spindle gouge that is more flat than cupped. I have used it when my SRG was dull and I did not want to sharpen it. OK, but SRG works better. I have SRG from 1/2" to 1 1/2". I have used all of them for pens. I believe that Craftsman no longer sells lathe tools.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 24, 2010)

Different names same tool Continental, German, and shallow roughing gouge.   Toolmakers make this tool in different sizes too.  Think Packard Woodworks sells a ¾” HSS German spindle gouge made by Hamlet  Tools for $61. Normal Hamlet ¾” U-shaped roughing gouge sells for $50.    

Had a Sears’s ¾” shallow roughing gouge (red handle) many years ago. I liked it for finishing cut on long spindles. Wore it out long before got around to turning pens.

Harbor freight red handle tool set has a couple shallow gouges not sure what size.  

Did a Google search for ¾” shallow gouge came up with this.  Did not see it in their catalog but could be there. 

Benjamin's Best 3/4" HSS Roughing Gouge
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX250.html

I like both normal and shallow roughing gouges. These days get by with Henry Taylor ¾” and 1 ½” normal U shaped roughing gouges.  Do use the ¾” gouge for turning pens blanks.  Either normal U or shallow style will get the job done.

Know would not pay more for continental, German, or shallow roughing gouge regardless of who made it!


----------



## Phil Hansen (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the useful information.
Phil


----------



## Wildman (Nov 25, 2010)

Phil, did not notice you being in South Africa, these are examples of the flat spindle gouges used to rough out and finish turn. 

Henry Taylor Shallow Gouge

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...enry_Taylor_Shallow_Gouge___htt_shallow?Args=

German Spindle Gouges

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...ore_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-gsg

Packard Roughing Gouges

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...tore_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-rg

Packard tools made by Hamlet, if check manufacturer address same as Henry Taylor’s in UK.  Think Crown and Sorby and other toolmakers also offer this style tool.

Ask Dale

http://www.woodturningdesign.com/askdale/16/16.shtml

Homemade flat spindle gouges popular with Bodgers turning on treadle lathes often made from automobile springs.  They use to rough & finish turn spindles.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Nov 26, 2010)

Wildman said:


> Phil, did not notice you being in South Africa, these are examples of the flat spindle gouges used to rough out and finish turn./quote]
> Thanks for the extra info. There are very few outlets (only 2 I can think of) that carry a variety of turning tools. Want something different you wait or import yourself. At least I know what to look for now.
> I did some searching yesterday and downloaded a podcast from Woodsmith on sharpening. A comment was made that if you have a continental gouge throw it away as it is useless. Rather use a roughing or spindle gouge.
> This might be valid - But?
> ...


----------



## Wildman (Nov 26, 2010)

http://rudeosolnik.com/?q=gallery/candle_holders

Rude often demonstrated using his big shallow gouge.  Simple but elegant hourglass candleholders good example of roughing out and finish turning with same tool.  Many of those candleholders initially sold for about $5.00, back when that was a lot of money.  Rude made and sold thousands of those candleholders. Think vendors dropped his name from catalogs these days though tool still offered. Yes, the tool Rude made famous probably too big for pen turning.   

Ashley Iles sells a 1 ¼” carbon steel version for $33.95 here in U.S. My Sears (craftsman) ¾” roughing gouge cost me about $18-$20 on sale. Sears claimed they were HSS tool, but probably just high carbon steel. Sharpening this style tool whether HSS or carbon steel not really a problem. 

Gimmick tools like your spindle master, could be a bear to sharpen until you get the hang of it.  

Here is an interesting fact carbon steel tools have a sharper edge and give a cleaner cut than HSS & more expensive steels. Yes, carbon steel tools need sharpening more often.  All turning tools need sharpening when dull! Not an expert just speaking from experience.


----------

